# IS MY INKBIRD TOAST?



## bworthy (Apr 7, 2020)

So, my instant read thermometer (model HET-F001) has stopped working. When I turn it on, the display reads 888.8E, then switches to LLL.L °F. I thought maybe it just needed a new battery. Nope! This thing is only about a year or so old, do I need to replace it already?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

Contact Inkbirds customer support. Found they've been very responsive.

I opted for the rechargeable instant read IHT-1p. So far zero issues with it.

Actually I forgot, there is one issue I wish that they had incorporated a usb plug end into it so you could plug the unit in to charge. Keeping track of yet another charging cable has become a burden!


----------



## bworthy (Apr 7, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Contact Inkbirds customer support. Found they've been very responsive.
> 
> I opted for the rechargeable instant read IHT-1p. So far zero issues with it.
> 
> Actually I forgot, there is one issue I wish that they had incorporated a usb plug end into it so you could plug the unit in to charge. Keeping track of yet another charging cable has become a burden!


Thanks for the info. I just looked on Amazon and looking at the reviews for the model I have. Found this to be a common problem, and is related to the probe wire breaking inside. I think I will upgrade to the new version.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 7, 2020)

bworthy said:


> Thanks for the info. I just looked on Amazon and looking at the reviews for the model I have. Found this to be a common problem, and is related to the probe wire breaking inside. I think I will upgrade to the new version.


I also have the new one and love it!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2020)

bworthy said:


> Thanks for the info. I just looked on Amazon and looking at the reviews for the model I have. Found this to be a common problem, and is related to the probe wire breaking inside. I think I will upgrade to the new version.


Before you upgrade I would suggest at least asking the rep here if you can get a steep discount on the upgrade model based on the older one crapping out on you.


----------



## dr k (Apr 7, 2020)

I bought three and the wire in the thermocouple on one of the three I gave away for independent testing with my  friends broke off at the circuit borad from a bad sodered joint <1yr. Inkbird replaced it and offered a free rechargeable new one but only if I had a paypal acct!? So no go.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 7, 2020)

Paypal is anti 2nd amendment I stopped almost as soon as I started using them,


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq


Tagged inkbird so they'll see this thread

Chris


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 7, 2020)

Same here. Loose tc wire on two IB therms. I’ve moved on. IB two probe WiFi with BBQGo app works flawlessly.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi friend,thanks for contacting.Please don't worry,I'll do my best to help you out.
Please check the inbox!


----------

